# Just got my new GSD..



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always been an avid fan of the breed, but have only had mals in the past 10 years. For one reason or another, I never had the opportunity to own a GSD... until now. 

'Axel,' is a 1.5 year old bi-colored shepherd, weighing in at about 75 lbs. My primary goal for him is PP, and I was told by the seller that he had a 'serious' side- and was a bit unsuited for his sport or choice, Schutzhund. He was also desribed as 'lacking sufficient ball drive' and not having a calm grip.

He was bred, raised, and worked by one person his whole life, so I was understanding when he arrived a bit shy, reserved, and withdrawn- especially after a 5 hour flight. 

Here is his pedigree: 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/482925.html

Can anyone tell me a bit more about his lineage? I am completey new to GSDs, and told that he has very nice 'breeding'.

I have to admit that I was a bit taken back with how shy and reserved he was out of the crate. I do understand that it is a new environment, - but he was a bit more withdrawn than any of my other dogs I had flown to me. (All mals, of course)

Please share any of your experiences... hopefully positive ones! (shy, submissive dog turns OUTGOING! :-D )


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow. I do wish you well Hoyt and hope this boy comes around. Confidence is a huge factor of mine. I will take that over many working qualities. I hope he is not a danger in the sense that fear overrides nerve strength. 

I dont compromise quality for any given job. Many breeders will say "Oh he is not good enough for Police or High Sport, so let's send him to PP" or Worse SEARCH AND RESCUE.

Just be his friend, and see what happens. 

Bryan


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hoyt, his linebreeding part of his pedigree looks good. I haven't heard of the ones closer to him. He should be a nice dog.

Give him some time. He should get more social towards you. GSD are a little more reserved than Mals. He should be fine. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

It's the second day, and he's already showing no signs of fear or withdrawl. It seems as if he just needed to get to know me first. Thanks for the reassurance Jerry.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, you got a GSD. That's going to be a change from those Mali's. I look forward to meeting this guy also, when we finally get a chance to hook up.

Personally I would be concerned about a dog that comes out of the crate shy, doesn't matter the breed, but I think you will know in the next few days what he's really like. Make sure to give him enough time to settle in and bond with you before you start taking him out and about. If he's insecure with you, that's not going to help how he responds to the rest of the world.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, we were posting at the same time. That's great news that he's already settled in. So have he and Stan met?


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

I dont recall how many dozens of dogs I have had picked up at the airport. When I do get one like this. I generally just feed him and keep him safe and quiet for a few weeks. Walks are a good thing too as he will get very familiar with you. Keep him away from barking dogs so he can rest. I do lots of small feedings, mostly from my hands. I say his name and throw down food.

I really hope it works out for ya.

Bryan


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Bryan Colletti said:


> I dont recall how many dozens of dogs I have had picked up at the airport. When I do get one like this. I generally just feed him and keep him safe and quiet for a few weeks. Walks are a good thing too as he will get very familiar with you. Keep him away from barking dogs so he can rest. I do lots of small feedings, mostly from my hands. I say his name and throw down food.
> 
> I really hope it works out for ya.
> 
> Bryan


Boy, this forum sure is filled with supportive people. Thanks a bunch Bryan, I think he is starting to acclimate very well. He is almost a changed dog today.. wagging his tail, and coming up to me (of course I have food).


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Wow, you got a GSD. That's going to be a change from those Mali's. I look forward to meeting this guy also, when we finally get a chance to hook up.
> 
> Personally I would be concerned about a dog that comes out of the crate shy, doesn't matter the breed, but I think you will know in the next few days what he's really like. Make sure to give him enough time to settle in and bond with you before you start taking him out and about. If he's insecure with you, that's not going to help how he responds to the rest of the world.


Kadi,

Him and Stan seem to get along just fine, except it makes me nervous everytime I hear a 'growl,' even if they are just playing. I've had two mals (both male) before and had an accident I sure wouldn't want to repeat. 

If I were to compare him to Stan, I'd say he acts like Stan after I biked him for a mile, and played ball for 30 minutes. 

I'll try to send you some pictures of him soon. And yes, we need to meet up soon!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like what I see on paper. My 4yr old is out of Germanenquelle lines on his sire's side. I've been more then happy with him. 
The 4 yr old and my 8 month old are kenneled together. Both intact but get along fine. Can that change? Of course, but it doesn't happen over night and I expect to see signs if it does start. I've raised multiple terriers together and never had a problem as long as all are temper mentally sound. It's a leadership issue.
GSDs are thinkers. Mals are reactionaries!  :-\" :grin:


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I like what I see on paper. My 4yr old is out of Germanenquelle lines on his sire's side. I've been more then happy with him.
> The 4 yr old and my 8 month old are kenneled together. Both intact but get along fine. Can that change? Of course, but it doesn't happen over night and I expect to see signs if it does start. I've raised multiple terriers together and never had a problem as long as all are temper mentally sound. It's a leadership issue.
> GSDs are thinkers. Mals are reactionaries!  :-\" :grin:


Is there anything particular, as far as temperament goes, that you can share about Germanenquelle lines? 

Mals are also incredible thinkers- but they often react just as fast!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats. I cant wait to meet him. Pedigree is very nice. My friend Chris who is also on this board has a young 14 month old male out of a female that is a half sister through the motherline to your dog. He is a very very nice dog and has a strong civil side in my opinion, especially for a young dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hoyt Yang said:


> Is there anything particular, as far as temperament goes, that you can share about Germanenquelle lines?
> 
> Mals are also incredible thinkers- but they often react just as fast!


Since my dog came over in his mom's belly I can't really say much about the lines other then I've been happy with him. 
My dog is Czech (Vikar) on his moms side. She's a fantastic dog!
I will say that my dog has not shown any fear stage. In addition to genetics, that could also come from how the owner of his dam raised the pups. All the neurological stimulation exercises. He's never shown any fear and I've exposed him to guns, planes, boats, heliocopters, fire truck, livestock, etc as a young pup. 
I'm also a believer that the dam has a bit more influence on the temperment of the pups based on there having been exposed to all her temperment reactions in the womb and her having imput on their early time in life.
As Kadi commented, I'd be concerned about a dog that comes out of the crate shy. You just may have to be careful in exposing the pup to new situations till his confidence improves. Sounds like he's already improving.

Thunder's sire's ped. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/117446.html

Dam's ped. This in not his dam (Lenz Vickar), but a litter mate to her.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/477828.html


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Greg! Hope all is well. Please let me know if you are still interested in coming down to meet up. Or I can meet you somewhere more convenient for you.. either way.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Hoyt Yang said:


> Hey Greg! Hope all is well. Please let me know if you are still interested in coming down to meet up. Or I can meet you somewhere more convenient for you.. either way.


We will meet up very soon I took a couple bites over the weekend and didnt hurt so I basically dont care what the doctor says.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Hoyt, 
I can't seem to get his pedigree loaded, but will go off memory  Is this pup from Sue and Gabor? I remember seeing pics of him as a pup, gorgeous, big boned pup at that time...his sire is Xato von der Germanenquelle SchH3, KKL1a? I've looked at him for stud myself actually. Gorgeous male, big boned, KKL-1. Xato's dam does have some showlines in the 3rd generation-Tony von der Wienerau-not my favorite lines. But would work nicely for people who wanted to cross show bitches to him. Xato is an Olex Valsory son-I really like Olex..Olex has been a super producer in Europe. Seems to bring very high, over the top drives, good aggression, very nice structure, many KKL-1 dogs..I had an Olex daughter, probably the first one here in the states. Serious bitch, hard to handle at times because she had so much drive, you had to always be thinking and careful not to overload her. She had a serious, civil side also. There are a couple of nice Olex son's here doing well at National levels...your pup is linebred on Nick if I remember. Nick was a hard dog, KKl-1 also. Koos Hastings used him extensively at Tiekerhook kennels, linebred on him extensively too. I believe Koos's current competition dog, Max is a Nick son. Nick was a Half Ruhbachtal son, probably the best son of Half. Half was a good producer himself, lots of breedings, very good hip production. Half was the son of Timmy vd bosen Nachbarschaft, from the T litter-brother to Troll. Timmy was said to take more after his sire, Fero, while Troll was to take more after Askia, their dam-the latter considered to be better. Troll was trialed more than Timmy..Timmy wasn't used as much at stud. Troll was said to have better nerves than Timmy. Linebreeding on Troll/Timmy has been done frequently in Europe and is a successful comgination. Olex-the grandsire of your pup- is linebred on Timmy/ Troll, think then on your pup you bring it in even more on those two(trying to do this on memory!) via his dam. 
So, some strong, serious dogs in the pedigree..I always say the pedigree tells a story, then you look at the parents to see how much of those dogs in their pedigree's traits they actually possess. Good luck with your pup


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Trish! Shudda known you'd figure out all this! :wink:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

"Hey Trish! Shudda known you'd figure out all this! "

LOL 

When we were at the WDA SchH3 Nationals with you guys a couple of years ago(freezing!!!, remember?), there was a really nice Olex son competing...he was just gorgeous to watch...beautiful drives in obedience-always right on the edge of control though  I can't remember his name right now-of course ..he and his handler just made such a pretty picture though...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> "Hey Trish! Shudda known you'd figure out all this! "
> 
> LOL
> 
> When we were at the WDA SchH3 Nationals with you guys a couple of years ago(freezing!!!, remember?), there was a really nice Olex son competing...he was just gorgeous to watch...beautiful drives in obedience-always right on the edge of control though  I can't remember his name right now-of course ..he and his handler just made such a pretty picture though...


If it's the dog I'm thinking of he was clicker trained. I recall the judges comments of "To much joy in his work" WTF!:roll:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

That's the one!  Gorgeous sable male...I was hoping your memory was better than mine and you remembered the name, lol! 
Anyway, that's the nice drive I'm talking about


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> That's the one!  Gorgeous sable male...I was hoping your memory was better than mine and you remembered the name, lol!
> Anyway, that's the nice drive I'm talking about


Come down and watch Doc, Duke, Thunder, Mike, Aridan, etc work and you'll see the same kinda drives.
I'll take that "right on the edge of control obedience" anyday over the perfect position, mechanical dog. :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Trish,

Yes, that is Axel. Mr. Aloof for a bit.

The line breeding was done for the 3-3 on Nick. Got great info from Koos on what is would produce and seeing what he said we would see.

Trish,

There is a new Olex son that was brought in and staying at Diane's. I think she now has 5 sons of his, from 6-7 months (3), 1.5 years (1) and Sid (6?). Those breedings are more like Olex (who I have seend, handled a bit and shot photos - he is the sable dog in the Dogworld Ad for SCU USA...)


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

My female shares a lot of the same lines.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=482925&modir=496527

# 5 - 5............................................. in V Troll vom Körbelbach
# 4 - 4............................................. in V Wumm von der Kaisersäule
# 5 - 5............................................. in SG Jutta von der Kaisersäule
# 5 - 5............................................. in Black
# 5 - 5............................................. in Bianca Hronovsky pramen
# 4 - 4............................................. in SG Eire Gaja
# 3 - 3............................................. in SG Clea Gaja-Nova

I think she's swell!


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Kinda funny there is a dog in there name simply "black".


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Heh Sue 

When I got Byorka a few years ago-my Olex daughter, I had researched him at that time  I brought him up on the euro list..no one had really heard of him at that time. He has produced some very nice dogs...lucky you to have spent time with him in person. 

I saw that nice boy of Diane's and some of the pups..very nice. Her titled male definitely looks like him..

I was talking about Jim Alloway's Olex son we had seen at the WDA Nationals..he was fun to watch.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Trish,

Yes, I remember Jim's dog. Very nice. Olex is a very intense, subtantial male. Lots of attitude presence - one of those dogs that you pick out immediately from the crowd.

I need to send you the video that Nate (who is the person who sold Axel) took of Gabor working him. 2nd time he every went tracking, very nice. He has a nice calm and full grip, but once he has the sleeve himself off the helper, he wants to kill it....Slower maturing lines - that is why it was great that Koos shared what he had seen in the line breedings on Nick, the aloofness/high suspision (sp - it's early), how the dogs are when they are 2-3 years of age. We are lucky that someone knows lines to that extent, not just based on dog. Knows the development.

Very glad that it was Hoyt that bought him. Called us and let us know how he was doing.

Chris,

Like the lines. Fannie (Odeta) is the Dunco daughter. Looks like a male


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, the dam to my bitch is a half sibling of Odeta. She looks a bit masculine too I think. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/447589.html
I see Odeta has bright eyes just like my girl.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Chris,

There is a show guy in the area that saw her standing at the field one day, when she was younger. Said - that's a really nice male. We replied - thank you, Fannie is a female....

Bred to Xato - produced medium eyes.

Bred to Enzo - produced dark eyes


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

That's too funny. Mine is developing these ripped looking muscles just like her mom. Nice line of bitches I'd say, harder than a rock.



Sue DiCero said:


> Chris,
> 
> There is a show guy in the area that saw her standing at the field one day, when she was younger. Said - that's a really nice male. We replied - thank you, Fannie is a female....


----------

